# Survivor Ninth Level Spells- METEOR SWARM WINS!



## lowkey13 (Oct 17, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 17, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Astral Projection 20
Foresight 20+1=21
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 20
Power Word Heal 20
Power Word Kill 20
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 20
Time Stop 20
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 20
Weird 21
Wish 18-2=16  This isn't a 9th level spell, it's any 1st to 8th level spell


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 17, 2019)

Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 20
Power Word Heal 20
Power Word Kill 20
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 20
Time Stop 20
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 20
Weird 21
Wish 17


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 17, 2019)

Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 20
Power Word Heal 20
Power Word Kill 20
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 20
Time Stop 20
*True Polymorph 20+1=21*  She turned me into a newt!
True Resurrection 20
Weird 21
*Wish 17-2=15 *


----------



## OB1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Astral Projection 20
Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 20
Power Word Heal 20
Power Word Kill 20
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 20
Time Stop 20
*True Polymorph 20+1=21*  She turned me into a newt!
True Resurrection 20
Weird 21
*Wish 17-2=15 *


***Astral projection dropped off 2 posts ago so i just added it back.


----------



## Gradine (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 20
Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 20
*Power Word Heal 18*
Power Word Kill 20
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 20
Time Stop 20
*True Polymorph 22*
True Resurrection 20
Weird 21
Wish 15


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 20
Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 20
Power Word Heal 18
*Power Word Kill 20 - 2 = 18*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 20
*Time Stop 20 + 1 = 21 just something I have really wanted to do*
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 20
Weird 21
Wish 15


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 20
Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 20+1=21
Power Word Heal 18
Power Word Kill 18
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 20
Time Stop 21
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 20
Weird 21
Wish 15-2=13


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 18, 2019)

.


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 18, 2019)

*Astral Projection 16*
Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21
Power Word Heal 18
Power Word Kill 18
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 20
Time Stop 21
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 21
Weird 21
*Wish 14*


----------



## pogre (Oct 18, 2019)

*Astral Projection 14*
Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21
Power Word Heal 18
Power Word Kill 18
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 20
Time Stop 21
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 21
Weird 21
*Wish 15*


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 14
Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21
Power Word Heal 18
Power Word Kill 18
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 20
Time Stop 21
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 21
*Weird 19 - If this was a 5th level spell, it would still compare unfavorably with Hold Monster.
Wish 16 - Look at this spell getting so much hate for being too good.*


----------



## Prakriti (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 14
Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21
Power Word Heal 18
Power Word Kill 18
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
*Storm of Vengeance 18*
Time Stop 21
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 21
Weird 19
*Wish 17*


----------



## Gladius Legis (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 14
Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21
Power Word Heal 18
*Power Word Kill 16* - Blech. Useless for Team PC, but is f-ing cheap in Team Monster's hands.
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 21
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 21
Weird 19
*Wish 18* - Don't hate it because it's the best.


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 14
Foresight 19
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21
Power Word Heal 16
Power Word Kill 16 
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 21
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 21
Weird 19
Wish 19


----------



## akr71 (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 14
*Foresight 17*
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21
Power Word Heal 16
Power Word Kill 16
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 21
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 21
Weird 19
*Wish 20*


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 14
Foresight 17
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21
Power Word Heal 16
Power Word Kill 14 this spell needs to die
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 21
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 21
Weird 19
Wish 21 this spell has so many possibilities


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 14
Foresight 17
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21+1=22
Power Word Heal 16
Power Word Kill 14
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 21
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 21
Weird 19
Wish 21-2=19


----------



## jasper (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 14 +1 = 15 for good dreams call
 Foresight 17
 Gate 20
 Imprisonment 20
 Invulnerability 20
 Mass Heal 20
 Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
 Power Word Heal 16
 Power Word Kill 14
 Prismatic Wall 20
 Psychic Scream 20 -2 = 18 never used it
 Shapechange 20
 Storm of Vengeance 18
 Time Stop 21
 True Polymorph 22
 True Resurrection 21
 Weird 19
Wish 19


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 17
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 14
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 22
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 21
Weird 19
Wish 19


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 17
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 14
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 20
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 21
Weird 19
Wish 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 17
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 14
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 20
*True Polymorph 22+1=23*
True Resurrection 21
Weird 19
*Wish 20-2=18*  There are less contrived ways to ruin a story


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 17
Gate 20
*Imprisonment 21* - I have loved this spell since Kangaxx the DemiLich in Baldursgate 2 used it on me.
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 14
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 20
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 19
*Wish 16 * - Just a magic lamp full of trouble for your campaign


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 17
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 14
Prismatic Wall 20
*Psychic Scream 16*
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 20
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 19
*Wish 17 - Oh reverent one, lend me power!*


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 18, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## OB1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 17+1=18
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 14
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 20
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 20
Wish 15-2=13


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 18
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
*Power Word Kill 12*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 20
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 20
*Wish 14*


----------



## Gadget (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 17
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17 Not sure why this spell is getting the hate, especially compared to some of the other stinkers here.
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 20
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 18 I can't Image why anyone would thing this is a remotely decent 9th level spell
Wish 14


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
*Foresight 18*- I knew I'd pick this one
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
*Prismatic Wall 18* - All in all it's just another prismatic wall 
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 20
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 18
Wish 14


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 18
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
*Mass Heal 20 +1 = 21*
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18  
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
*Time Stop 20 -2 = 18*
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 18
Wish 14


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 18
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
*Meteor Swarm 23*
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18 
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
*Weird 16*
Wish 14


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 18, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Adamant (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 18
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 17+1=18 Don't know where the hate for this is coming from, exploding heads are cool!
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 16
Wish 14-2=12 Just because it's overpowered doesn't mean it's winning this contest.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 18, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 18
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
*Weird 17 - I like ‘em weird
Wish 10 - found my target for this go round.  Wish should be something you find. *


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 18, 2019)

Man I really kinda hate all of them tbh. Maybe I should remove 9th level casting from my games...move the very few good spells down a level or three.


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 18
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
*Weird 15 - Ooo, nothing says god tier spell like Wisdom save every round to end the effect*
*Wish 11 - "Just because it's overpowered doesn't mean it's winning losing this contest." FTFY*


----------



## Ashrym (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 15
Foresight 18
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
*Weird 13 - Ooo, nothing says god tier spell like Wisdom save every round to end the effect
Wish 12 - "Just because it's overpowered doesn't mean it's losing this contest." FTFY*


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 19, 2019)

_checks Ashrym's commentary_
Is there an echo in here? Well, at least you have good taste in spells!


----------



## dave2008 (Oct 19, 2019)

*Astral Projection* *13*
Foresight 18
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
*Meteor Swarm **24*
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 13
Wish 12


----------



## Gladius Legis (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 13
Foresight 18
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 11 - Why is this even a 9th-level spell? There's a _3rd-level_ mass-frightening spell that is better than this one!
Wish 13 - Again, don't hate just because it's the best.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 19, 2019)

I’ll be busy tomorrow, as this is my 7th anniversary weekend with my wife, so I’m voting tonight! 

Astral Projection 13
Foresight 18
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
*Weird 12 -* *keep dnd weird. *
*Wish 11 - “don't hate just because it's the best.” - yeah ppl say that about the patriots, too. Nah. I hate because it’s bad*.


----------



## Harzel (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 13
*Foresight 18 + 1 = 19*
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 12
*Wish 11 - 2 = 9*


----------



## Shiroiken (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 13
*Foresight 19*
Gate 20
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 10 - too crazy for me
Wish 10 - ULTIMATE COSMIC POWER!!! itty bitty living space


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 19, 2019)

*Astral Projection 11* - I'd like to project this into the garbage bin.
Foresight 19
*Gate 21* *- *Perhaps one of the most dangerous and awesome spells.
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Weird 10
Wish 10


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11 
Foresight 19
Gate 21 
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
Weird 10
Wish 10


----------



## akr71 (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
*Foresight 17*
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
*Meteor Swarm 23*
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
Weird 10
Wish 10


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 17
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23+1=24
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
Weird 10
Wish 10-2=8


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 17
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
*Weird 8
Wish 9*


----------



## jasper (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 17
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 12 +1 = 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
Weird 8
 Wish 9 -2 = 7


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 17
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
Weird 8
Wish 7


----------



## OB1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 17+1=18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
Weird 8
Wish 7-2=5 Love it from items or genies or gods, hate that it can be a known spell


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 25
True Resurrection 21
Weird 8
Wish 5

Wish haters are bloody weird, frankly, but it's not the best 9th level spell.


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
*Meteor Swarm 23*
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 25
True Resurrection 21
*Weird 6*
Wish 5


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
*Mass Heal 21 +1 = 22*
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
*Time Stop 18 -2 = 16*
True Polymorph 25
True Resurrection 21
Weird 6
Wish 5


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 14
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 16
*True Polymorph 25+1=26 *Don't just slay the dragon, _BE _the dragon!
True Resurrection 21
Weird 6
*Wish 5-2=3*


----------



## Harzel (Oct 19, 2019)

Correction to reinstate @Maxperson's votes.

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
*Power Word Heal 12 (DOWN)*
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
*Time Stop 17 (UP)*
True Polymorph 26
True Resurrection 21
Weird 6
Wish 3


----------



## Harzel (Oct 19, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
*Invulnerability 21*
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
*True Polymorph 24* - concept is fine; current execution just creates an unending source of imponderables
True Resurrection 21
Weird 6
Wish 3


----------



## Adamant (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18+1=19
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
Weird 6
Wish 3-2=1 So close to killing this


----------



## Gladius Legis (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
Weird 4 - I repeat, this is literally worse than a 3rd-level spell.
Wish 2 - Haters gonna hate, I guess. Whatever.


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
*Weird 2
Wish 3*


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 13
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
*Weird 0 - Well lowkey, you wished for the first fatality? Your wish is my command.
Wish 4*


----------



## Ashrym (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 12
*Power Word Kill 11*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21
* Wish 5*


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
Gate 21
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 25
True Resurrection 21
 Wish 5


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18
*Gate 22*
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 25
True Resurrection 21
*Wish 3*


----------



## akr71 (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
*Foresight 16*
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
*Meteor Swarm 22*
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 25
True Resurrection 21
Wish 3


----------



## OB1 (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 16+1=17
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 25
True Resurrection 21
Wish 3-2=1  Wishing for more wishes is against the rules!


----------



## Smarmot (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 17
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 20 +1 = 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 25-2 = 23
True Resurrection 21
Wish 1

Shapechange is better. I go on first and clean the hair. True Polymorph is better. I leave the hair silky and smooth. Stop looking at me, Swan!


----------



## Quartz (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18 - UP - underappreciated
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 12
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21
Wish 0 - OUT - Wished out of existence


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11
Foresight 18 
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 11-2=9
Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22+1=23
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 20, 2019)

*Astral Projection 7*
Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
*Meteor Swarm 24*
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21


----------



## Adamant (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 7-2=5
Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19+1=20
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 23
True Resurrection 21


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 20, 2019)

*Astral Projection 5-2=3*
Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
*True Polymorph 23+1=24*
True Resurrection 21


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 3
Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
*Mass Heal 22 +1 = 23*
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
*Time Stop 18 -2 = 16*
True Polymorph 24
True Resurrection 21


----------



## MiraMels (Oct 20, 2019)

Astral Projection 3
Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 23
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
*Psychic Scream 18*
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 16
True Polymorph 24
*True Resurrection 22*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 21, 2019)

Astral Projection 3
Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 23
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
*Time Stop 16 + 1 = 17*
True Polymorph 24
*True Resurrection 22 - 2 = 20*


----------



## Harzel (Oct 21, 2019)

Astral Projection 3
Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 23
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 11
Prismatic Wall 18
*Psychic Scream 18 + 1 = 19*
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
*True Polymorph 24 - 2 = 22*
True Resurrection 20


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 21, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 21, 2019)

.


----------



## Gladius Legis (Oct 21, 2019)

Astral Projection 2
Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 24
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 9 - I hate spells that suck for the PCs but are deadly against the PCs.
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 21 - Becoming a literal dragon is fun.
True Resurrection 20


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 21, 2019)

*Astral Projection 0 - Oh boy, I get to execute another spell!*
Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 24
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 9
*Prismatic Wall 19 - To all the Weird defenders, this is what a good control spell looks like.*
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 21
True Resurrection 20


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 24
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
*Power Word Heal 11*
Power Word Kill 9
*Prismatic Wall 17*
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 21
True Resurrection 20


----------



## Ashrym (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 24
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
*Power Word Heal 12 -- it's a unique class spell
Power Word Kill 7*
Prismatic Wall 17
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 21
True Resurrection 20


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 18
Gate 22
*Imprisonment 22*
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 24
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
*Power Word Heal 10* - Power Word Leave
Power Word Kill 7
Prismatic Wall 17
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 21
True Resurrection 20


----------



## UmbraCarmen (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 18
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 24
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 7
Prismatic Wall 17
Psychic Scream 20 - love the effect
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 19 - had problems adjudicating
True Resurrection 20


----------



## akr71 (Oct 21, 2019)

*Foresight 16*
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 24
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 7
Prismatic Wall 17
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
*Time Stop 18*
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 20


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 7
Prismatic Wall 17
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 20


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 5 just die already
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 20


----------



## jasper (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 16 -2 = 14
 Gate 22
 Imprisonment 22
 Invulnerability 21
 Mass Heal 22
 Mass Polymorph 20
 Meteor Swarm 24
 Power Word Heal 10
Power Word Kill 5 +1 = 6 I'm getting better
Prismatic Wall 18
 Psychic Scream 20
 Shapechange 21
 Storm of Vengeance 18
 Time Stop 18
 True Polymorph 20
 True Resurrection 20


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 8
Power Word Kill 6
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 20


----------



## Sadras (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 21
Mass Heal 22-2=20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 8
Power Word Kill 6+1 = 7
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 20


----------



## OB1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 14+1=15
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 21-2=19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 8
Power Word Kill 7
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 20


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 8
*Power Word Kill 7-2=5*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18
Time Stop 19
*True Polymorph 20+1=21*
True Resurrection 20


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24+1=25
Power Word Heal 8
Power Word Kill 5
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 18-2=16
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 21
True Resurrection 20


----------



## Adamant (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 25
Power Word Heal 8
Power Word Kill 5
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 20+1=21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 16
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 21-2=19
True Resurrection 20


----------



## Prakriti (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 25
Power Word Heal 8
*Power Word Kill 6*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
*Storm of Vengeance 14*
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 20


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
*Meteor Swarm 26*
Power Word Heal 8
*Power Word Kill 4*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 14
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 20


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 21, 2019)

*Foresight 16*
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 26
Power Word Heal 8
*Power Word Kill 2*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 14
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 20


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 26
*Power Word Heal 9 it just wants to help ya monsters!
Power Word Kill 0 byyyeeeee*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 14
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 20


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
*Meteor Swarm 24* - come back down to earth... er...
Power Word Heal 9
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 14
*Time Stop 20*
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 20


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 21, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
*Mass Heal 20 +1 = 21*
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 9
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 14
*Time Stop 20 -2 = 18*
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 20


----------



## Gadget (Oct 21, 2019)

*Foresight 16 + 1 = 17  Nice benefit for most characters. *
Gate 22
*Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 9
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 14
Time Stop 18 -2 = 16  This spell has lost a lot of potency over time, not really all that anymore.
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 20*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 9
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 14
*Time Stop 16 + 1 = 17*
True Polymorph 19
*True Resurrection 20 - 2 = 18*


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 22, 2019)

.


----------



## Harzel (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
*Invulnerability 19 + 1 =  20*
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 25
Power Word Heal 7
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 14
Time Stop 17
*True Polymorph 19 - 2 = 17*
True Resurrection 18


----------



## Ashrym (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 25
*Power Word Heal 8*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
*Storm of Vengeance 12*
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 18


----------



## Gladius Legis (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 22 - I like spells that help. This does a lot more of it than Power Word Heal.
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 25
Power Word Heal 8
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 10 - Another weaksauce spell that needs to die ... with a vengeance.
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 18


----------



## delph (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 25
Power Word Heal 8
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 8
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 19


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
*Gate 23*
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
*Mass Heal 20*
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 25
Power Word Heal 8
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 8
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 19


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 23
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 8
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 8
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 19


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 23
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 8
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 6
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 19


----------



## jasper (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
 Gate 23
 Imprisonment 22
 Invulnerability 19
 Mass Heal 20
 Mass Polymorph 20
 Meteor Swarm 23
 Power Word Heal 8
Prismatic Wall 19 +1 = 20 Hey DMS we just bricks in the wall
 Psychic Scream 21
 Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 6 -2 = 4  just a spring shower
 Time Stop 17
 True Polymorph 20
 True Resurrection 19


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 22, 2019)

*Foresight 18*
Gate 23
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 8
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
*Storm of Vengeance 2*
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 19


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 18
Gate 23
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 8
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Storm of Vengeance 0 - Every storm peters out eventually.
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 19


----------



## akr71 (Oct 22, 2019)

*Foresight 16*
Gate 23
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 8
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
*Time Stop 19*
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 19


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 23
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
*Power Word Heal 8-2=6*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 19
*True Polymorph 20+1=21*
True Resurrection 19


----------



## OB1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 16+1=17
Gate 23
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 19-2=17
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 6
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 21
True Resurrection 19


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 23
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 17
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21
Power Word Heal 7
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 19
True Polymorph 21
True Resurrection 19


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 23
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 17
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 21+1=22
Power Word Heal 7
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 21
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 19-2=17
True Polymorph 21
True Resurrection 19


----------



## Adamant (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 23
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 17
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 22
Power Word Heal 7
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 21+1=22
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 21-2=19
True Resurrection 19


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 23
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 17
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
*Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 5*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 22
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 19


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 22, 2019)

Foresight 17
*Gate 23 -2 = 21*
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 17
*Mass Heal 20 +1 = 21*
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 5
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 22
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 19


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 17
Gate 21
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 17
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 5
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 22
Shapechange 21
*Time Stop 17 + 1 = 18*
True Polymorph 19
*True Resurrection 19 - 2 = 17*


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 23, 2019)

.


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 15
*Gate 22*
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 17
*Mass Heal 20*
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 23
Power Word Heal 5
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 22
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 17


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 17
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
*Meteor Swarm 24 - I'm not a fan of evocation, but this is something to get excited over!*
Power Word Heal 5
Prismatic Wall 20
*Psychic Scream 20 - I'm usually a fan of Int saves, but not like this!*
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 17


----------



## Gladius Legis (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 17
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 24
Power Word Heal 5
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16 - A king in AD&D, a serf in 5e.
True Polymorph 20 - Be the dragon.
True Resurrection 17


----------



## akr71 (Oct 23, 2019)

*Foresight 13*
Gate 22
Imprisonment 22
Invulnerability 17
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
*Meteor Swarm 25*
Power Word Heal 5
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 17


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 22
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 17
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 25
Power Word Heal 5
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
True Polymorph 21
True Resurrection 17


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 22
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 15
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 25
Power Word Heal 5
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
True Polymorph 21
True Resurrection 17


----------



## jasper (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 13 +1 =14 What is jaspers bad jokes in the rear view mirror alex?
 Gate 22
 Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 15
 Mass Heal 20
 Mass Polymorph 20
 Meteor Swarm 25
 Power Word Heal 5
Prismatic Wall 21
 Psychic Scream 20 -2 = 18 What is the scream of teachers dirty looks Alex?
 Shapechange 21
 Time Stop 16
 True Polymorph 21
 True Resurrection 17


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 22
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 15
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 25
Power Word Heal 3
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 21
True Resurrection 17


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 22
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 15
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 25
*Power Word Heal 3-2=1*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
*True Polymorph 21+1=22*
True Resurrection 17


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 23, 2019)

*Foresight 15*
Gate 22
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 15
Mass Heal 20
*Mass Polymorph 18*
Meteor Swarm 25
Power Word Heal 1
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 17


----------



## pogre (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 22
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 15
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 25 + 1 =26
Power Word Heal 1 - 2 = gone*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 17


----------



## OB1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 15+1=16
Gate 22
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 15
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 26-2=24  As much as I love using this against PCs there are more interesting choices than 'big damage'
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 17


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 22
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 15-2=13
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 24+1=25
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 17


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 22
Imprisonment 20
*Invulnerability 11*
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 26*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 17


----------



## Gadget (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 22
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 12
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 26
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 15
True Polymorph 22
True Resurrection 17


----------



## Adamant (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 22
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 12
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 26
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 18+1=19
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 15
True Polymorph 22-2=20
True Resurrection 17


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 16
*Gate 20*
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 12
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 26
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
*Time Stop 16*
True Polymorph 20
True Resurrection 17


----------



## Harzel (Oct 23, 2019)

My vote on Monday got overwritten, so this includes a correction...

Foresight 16
Gate 20
Imprisonment 20
*Invulnerability 12 + 1 + 1 = 14*
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 26
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
*True Polymorph 20 - 2 - 2 = 16*
True Resurrection 17


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 16
*Gate 20 -2 = 18*
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 14
*Mass Heal 20 +1 = 21*
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 26
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
True Polymorph 6
True Resurrection 17


----------



## SpellJammer16 (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 26-2=24*
Prismatic Wall 21
*Psychic Scream 19 +1 = 20*
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
True Polymorph 6
True Resurrection 17


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 22*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
*True Polymorph 7*
True Resurrection 17


----------



## Ashrym (Oct 23, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 23*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
*True Polymorph 5*
True Resurrection 17


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 16
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 23
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
*Time Stop 16 +  1 = 17*
True Polymorph 5
*True Resurrection 17 - 2 = 15*


----------



## Gladius Legis (Oct 24, 2019)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Foresight 16
> *Gate 20 -2 = 18*
> Imprisonment 20
> Invulnerability 14
> ...



Not my turn to vote yet, but this post accidentally took 10 points off True Polymorph.

So the current standings should be:

Foresight 16
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 23
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 15
True Resurrection 15


----------



## Ashrym (Oct 24, 2019)

That was sneaky, lol.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 24, 2019)

.


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 24, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 24, 2019)

*Foresight 15*
Gate 18
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 19*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 18
True Polymorph 15
True Resurrection 15


----------



## Gladius Legis (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 19
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
True Polymorph 16
True Resurrection 15


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 21
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 19
Prismatic Wall 22
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
True Polymorph 16
True Resurrection 15


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 19
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 19
Prismatic Wall 22
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 15


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
*Imprisonment 20*
Invulnerability 14
*Mass Heal 19*
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 19
Prismatic Wall 22
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 16
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 15


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 19
Prismatic Wall 22
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 15


----------



## akr71 (Oct 24, 2019)

*Foresight 13*
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 20*
Prismatic Wall 22
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 17
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 15


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 24, 2019)

*Foresight 14*
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 14
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 20
Prismatic Wall 22
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
*Time Stop 15*
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 15


----------



## OB1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 14+1=15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 14-2=12
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 20
Prismatic Wall 22
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 15
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 15


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
*Invulnerability 12-2=10*
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 20
Prismatic Wall 22
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 15
*True Polymorph 17+1=18*
True Resurrection 15


----------



## SpellJammer16 (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 10
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 20
Prismatic Wall 22
*Psychic Scream 16+1=17*
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 15
True Polymorph 18
*True Resurrection 15-2=13*


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 10
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 20+1=21
Prismatic Wall 22
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 15-2=13
True Polymorph 18
True Resurrection 13


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 24, 2019)

It’s weird to me that foresight and true res are so low right now. 

They’re the most “epic magic” on the list, to me.


----------



## Adamant (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 10
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 21
Prismatic Wall 22
Psychic Scream 17+1=18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 13
True Polymorph 18-2=16
True Resurrection 13


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
*Invulnerability 8*
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 22*
Prismatic Wall 22
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 13
True Polymorph 16
True Resurrection 13


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
Invulnerability 8
*Mass Heal 19 +1 = 20*
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 22
*Prismatic Wall 22 -2 = 20*
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 13 
True Polymorph 16
True Resurrection 13


----------



## Harzel (Oct 24, 2019)

Foresight 15
Gate 18
Imprisonment 20
*Invulnerability 8 + 1 = 9*
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 22
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 13
*True Polymorph 16 - 2 = 14*
True Resurrection 13


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 25, 2019)

.


----------



## Frankie1969 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 18
*Imprisonment 20-2 = 18 *- They save. Your 9th level slot is wasted.
Invulnerability 9
*Mass Heal 20+1 = 21* - What do we say to the TPK? Not today!
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 23
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 13
True Polymorph 14
True Resurrection 13


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 18
Imprisonment 18
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 23
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
*Time Stop 13 + 1 = 14*
True Polymorph 14
*True Resurrection 13 - 2 = 11*


----------



## pogre (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 18
Imprisonment 18
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 23 + 1 = 24*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 14
True Polymorph 14
*True Resurrection 11 - 2 = 9*


----------



## Gladius Legis (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 18
Imprisonment 18
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 24
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 12
True Polymorph 15
True Resurrection 9


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 18
Imprisonment 18
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 24
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
*Time Stop 10 - Sorry Time Stop, you're not bad, just a little underwhelming.*
*True Polymorph 16 - Transform my enemies into costly components for other spells? Value!*
True Resurrection 9


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 18
*Imprisonment 19*
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 24
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 10
True Polymorph 16
*True Resurrection 7
*


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Oct 25, 2019)

doctorbadwolf said:


> It’s weird to me that foresight and true res are so low right now.
> 
> They’re the most “epic magic” on the list, to me.




I feel like a Stones fan at a KISS concert with all the upvotes for tasteless tacky facepaint rock like Meteor Swarm, whilst classics are ignored and downvoted. Wish I can see getting downvoted but MS up? I guess BIG NUMBERS and BIG EXPLOSIONS mean more than really magical and mystical stuff like True Res or Shape change. I'd say "Kids today!" but I suspect most people voting for MS are over 40 like me!


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 18
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 25
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 10
True Polymorph 16
True Resurrection 7


----------



## akr71 (Oct 25, 2019)

*Foresight 11*
Gate 18
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 25
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 10
*True Polymorph 17*
True Resurrection 7


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 25, 2019)

*Foresight 12*
Gate 18
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 25
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18
Shapechange 21
*Time Stop 8*
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 7


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 12
Gate 18
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 25
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 9
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 7


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 12
Gate 18
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 25
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 7
True Polymorph 18
True Resurrection 7


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 25, 2019)

It's time to stop all of the Time Stop hate.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Oct 25, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> It's time to stop all of the Time Stop hate.



Hey now...i only "hate" psionics.  All psionics.  No hatred here.


----------



## Myzzrym (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 12
*Gate 19*
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 25
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 7
True Polymorph 18
*True Resurrection 5*

Get resurrection out of my gaaaames!


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 12
Gate 18
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 25
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 7
*True Polymorph 18+1=19
True Resurrection 5-2=3*


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 25, 2019)

*Correction:*

Foresight 12
*Gate 19*
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 25
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 7
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 3


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 25, 2019)

Ruin Explorer said:


> I feel like a Stones fan at a KISS concert with all the upvotes for tasteless tacky facepaint rock like Meteor Swarm, whilst classics are ignored and downvoted. Wish I can see getting downvoted but MS up? I guess BIG NUMBERS and BIG EXPLOSIONS mean more than really magical and mystical stuff like True Res or Shape change. I'd say "Kids today!" but I suspect most people voting for MS are over 40 like me!



Right, 9th level spells should be weird! They should break the mold, weird the game, maybe even not make sense in places. 

Meteor Swarm is the most boring spell on the list! 

Foresight 12
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 23*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 7
True Polymorph 19
*True Resurrection 4*


----------



## Gladius Legis (Oct 25, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> It's time to stop all of the Time Stop hate.



I wouldn't hate on Time Stop if they hadn't overnerfed it.


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 12
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 23+1=24
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 16
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 7-2=5
True Polymorph 19
True Resurrection 4


----------



## Adamant (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 12
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 24
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 16+1=17
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 5
True Polymorph 19-2=17
True Resurrection 4


----------



## OB1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 12+1=13
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 9
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 24-2=22
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 5
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 4


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
*Invulnerability 7*
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 2*3
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 5
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 4


----------



## Harzel (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
*Invulnerability 7 + 1 = 8*
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 18
Meteor Swarm 23
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 5
*True Polymorph 17 - 2 = 15*
True Resurrection 4


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 8
*Mass Heal 21 +1 = 22*
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 23 -2 = 21*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 5
True Polymorph 15
True Resurrection 4


----------



## Ashrym (Oct 25, 2019)

Foresight 13
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 8
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 18
*Meteor Swarm 22 - it's pretty iconic*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 21
*Time Stop 3 - it's not hatred; it's speeding up the inevitable*
True Polymorph 15
True Resurrection 4


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 26, 2019)

.


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 8
Mass Heal 23
*Mass Polymorph 16 - This doesn't sound a lot more fun than the 4th lvl version. Nothing to sneeze at, but not godly either*
*Meteor Swarm 23 - Okay it's a blasting spell, but if you take 3 non-cantrip blasting spells over your career, this should be one of them*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 3
True Polymorph 15
True Resurrection 4


----------



## pogre (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 8
Mass Heal 23
Mass Polymorph 16
*Meteor Swarm 24*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 21
*Time Stop 1*
True Polymorph 15
True Resurrection 4


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 26, 2019)

Darn it. If pogre were 5 minutes earlier I could have killed Time Stop.


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 8
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 24
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 21
Time Stop 1
True Polymorph 16
True Resurrection 4


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 8
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 24
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 19 - pun pun the allmighty easybake kobold uber god (over deity is an understatement) must never rise again.  His cheese is too powerful and this spell makes me uneasy.
Time Stop 1
True Polymorph 17 - turn into something that can create portals and hold them open or do some other persistable planar/spatial manipulation especially if its at will.  Make sure the new form has "the ability to cast spells" to technically retain all your spellcasting ability by RAW.  Throw an antimagic field around it that through any means necessary is shaped like a thin bubble 5 feet away in all directions and is permanent.  While bit exactoy being invincible or broken (just really good) congratulations, you are now a really cool "MAGITANK".  May your enemies prostrate themselves before you.  You can cast spells upon those who resist and they cant cast spells through your field like you can unless they also have a portal type of ability.  And chances are you chose something decently physically intimidating too.  If not you can always cast true polymorph and temporarily take on a physically imposing form before reverting back to your other polymorphed form.
True Resurrection 4


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 19
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 8
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
*Meteor Swarm 22*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 19 
Time Stop 1
True Polymorph 17 
*True Resurrection 4*


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
*Gate 20*
Imprisonment 17
Invulnerability 8
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 22
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 19
Time Stop 1
True Polymorph 17
*True Resurrection 2

*


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 26, 2019)

*Foresight 12*
Gate 20
*Imprisonment 15*
Invulnerability 8
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 22
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 19
Time Stop 1
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 2


----------



## akr71 (Oct 26, 2019)

*Foresight 10*
Gate 20
Imprisonment 15
Invulnerability 8
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
*Meteor Swarm 23*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 19
Time Stop 1
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 2


----------



## Frankie1969 (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 10
Gate 20
Imprisonment 15
Invulnerability 8
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 23
Prismatic Wall 20
*Psychic Scream 17+1 = 18* if you're fighting ten red dragons at the same time, this is the spell you want
Shapechange 19
*Time Stop 1-2 = 0*
True Polymorph 17
True Resurrection 2


----------



## Adamant (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 10
Gate 20
Imprisonment 15
Invulnerability 8
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 23
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 18+1=19
Shapechange 19
True Polymorph 17-2=15
True Resurrection 2


----------



## OB1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 10+1=11
Gate 20
Imprisonment 15
Invulnerability 8-2=6
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 23
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 19
True Polymorph 15
True Resurrection 2


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 21
Imprisonment 15
Invulnerability 6
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 23
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 19
True Polymorph 15
True Resurrection 0 - It's dead.  Truly.  Too bad nobody has resurrection any longer.


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 21
Imprisonment 15
Invulnerability 6-2=4
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 23+1=24
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 19
True Polymorph 15


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 21
Imprisonment 15
*Invulnerability 2*
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 16
*Meteor Swarm 25*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 19
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 26, 2019)

.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 21
Imprisonment 15
*Mass Heal 21 +1 = 22*
Mass Polymorph 16
*Meteor Swarm 26 -2 = 24*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 19
Shapechange 19
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Gladius Legis (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 21
Imprisonment 15
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 24
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 17 - My head's exploding over how weak this spell actually is in practice.
Shapechange 19
True Polymorph 16


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 26, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 26, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 21
Imprisonment 15
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 16
*Meteor Swarm 22-2=20*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 19
*True Polymorph 16+1=17*


----------



## Ashrym (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 21
Imprisonment 15
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 16
*Meteor Swarm 21*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 17
Shapechange 19
*True Polymorph 15*


----------



## Quartz (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 21
Imprisonment 15
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 21
Prismatic Wall 21
*Psychic Scream 15
Shapechange 20*
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 21
Imprisonment 15
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 21
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 15
*Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 16*


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 21
Imprisonment 15
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 21
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 15
Shapechange 18
*True Polymorph 17*


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 11
Gate 21
*Imprisonment 16*
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 21
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 15
Shapechange 18
*True Polymorph 15
*


----------



## OB1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 11+1=12
Gate 21
Imprisonment 16
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 16
Meteor Swarm 21-2=19
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 15
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 27, 2019)

*Foresight 13*
Gate 21
Imprisonment 16
Mass Heal 20
*Mass Polymorph 14*
Meteor Swarm 19
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 15
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Frankie1969 (Oct 27, 2019)

*Foresight 13+1 = 14* 8 hours of advantage for your scout or striker
Gate 21
Imprisonment 16
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 14
Meteor Swarm 19
*Prismatic Wall 21-2 = 19* Wall of Force is 90% as effective at a lot lower cost 
Psychic Scream 15
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 21
Imprisonment 17
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 14
Meteor Swarm 19
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 13
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 21
Imprisonment 17
Mass Heal 20
*Mass Polymorph 12 - Good effect, but other 9th level spells can't be replicated by simply having a bunch of lower level casters.*
Meteor Swarm 19
*Prismatic Wall 20 - "Wall of Force is 90% as effective" you say? PW isn't concentration, use both!*
Psychic Scream 13
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 27, 2019)

Frankie1969 said:


> *Prismatic Wall 21-2 = 19* Wall of Force is 90% as effective at a lot lower cost



Time spent memorizing Prismatic Wall: 18 gold piecies.  
Time spent adventuring to gain the extra levels to cast Prismatic Wall: 3,114 gold pieces. 
Waggling your fingers for 6 seconds and saying a few words: 3 copper pieces. 
Watching your enemy go blind, get incinerated, melt, fry from electricity, get poisoned, freeze, turn to stone and then have it's corpse fade onto another plane: Priceless.


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 27, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> Time spent adventuring to gain the extra levels to cast Prismatic Wall: 3,114 gold pieces.



Levels 10-17 are only worth 3114 gold? I've been allocating my money poorly.



Maxperson said:


> Watching your enemy go blind, get incinerated, melt, fry from electricity, get poisoned, freeze, turn to stone and then have it's corpse fade onto another plane: Priceless.



This, just in case someone wanted to bring up Forcecage.


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 21
Imprisonment 17-2=15
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 19+1=20
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 13
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 27, 2019)

Phazonfish said:


> Levels 10-17 are only worth 3114 gold? I've been allocating my money poorly.




14-17(you get Forcecage at 13th), and that was money spent.


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 21
*Imprisonment 13*
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 21*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 13
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Frankie1969 (Oct 27, 2019)

First, I meant resource cost, not GP cost. The 9th level spell slot is the single most powerful expendable resource in the game. IMO it should be conserved for dire emergencies and ultimate boss battles.

Second, the only creature that is both dangerous enough to merit a 9th level spell, and also dumb enough to walk into a prismatic wall, is the Tarrasque, which has great saving throws with advantage and legendary resistance.


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 27, 2019)

Frankie1969 said:


> First, I meant resource cost, not GP cost. The 9th level spell slot is the single most powerful expendable resource in the game. IMO it should be conserved for dire emergencies and ultimate boss battles.



Or fun. Or cool.  There are other considerations than just yours.  



> Second, the only creature that is both dangerous enough to merit a 9th level spell, and also dumb enough to walk into a prismatic wall, is the Tarrasque, which has great saving throws with advantage and legendary resistance.



Your opinion works for you.  Cool.  I find it useful against far more.  Why?  Because fun and cool.  Sometimes it's useful as overwhelming force.  Others as a defense to keep those smarter enemies away from you.  Other times you might want to use it to impress.  Other times you might want to trap one of those not stupid enemies by creating the wall as a sphere around it. 

Maybe you could start a thread on the merits of this spell vs. wall of force.  I'm not going to talk about it further here.


----------



## Adamant (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 21
Imprisonment 13
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 21
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 13+1=14
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15-2=13


----------



## Quartz (Oct 27, 2019)

Frankie1969 said:


> Second, the only creature that is both dangerous enough to merit a 9th level spell, and also dumb enough to walk into a prismatic wall, is the Tarrasque, which has great saving throws with advantage and legendary resistance.




But Legendary Resistance lets you pass ONE saving throw. Not the EIGHT that PW demands.


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 27, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> 14-17(you get Forcecage at 13th), and that was money spent.



Forcecage vs. Prismatic Wall is probably a more worthwhile comparison to make, but the spell in question is Wall of Force.



Quartz said:


> But Legendary Resistance lets you pass ONE saving throw. Not the EIGHT that PW demands.



One Legendary Resistance lets you pass one save, but creatures tend to get them in 3's. Furthermore, the Tarrasque has good enough saves that it could conceivably pass enough of the 8 on its own to avoid the brunt of the wall's effects. I still maintain that the spell is good though, even in the given situation.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 27, 2019)

Phazonfish said:


> One Legendary Resistance lets you pass one save, but creatures tend to get them in 3's.




I don't have the book to hand but I think you can only use one Legendary Resistance at a time; to use it again you have to wait upon another action.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 21
Imprisonment 13
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 19*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 14
Shapechange 18
*True Polymorph 14*


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 27, 2019)

Phazonfish said:


> One Legendary Resistance lets you pass one save, but creatures tend to get them in 3's. Furthermore, the Tarrasque has good enough saves that it could conceivably pass enough of the 8 on its own to avoid the brunt of the wall's effects. I still maintain that the spell is good though, even in the given situation.



The saves are all dex saves and the Tarrasque has +0 on those.  The DC will be 19 at that level, so even with advantage he's pretty much failing his 4 out of 7 saves after using up all 3 legendary saves.


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 27, 2019)

Quartz said:


> I don't have the book to hand but I think you can only use one Legendary Resistance at a time; to use it again you have to wait upon another action.



That's Legendary Actions. I see people make this mistake a lot, WoTC probably should have given them more distinct names.


----------



## Frankie1969 (Oct 27, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> Or fun. Or cool.  There are other considerations than just yours.
> 
> Your opinion works for you.  Cool.
> { . . . }
> Maybe you could start a thread on the merits of this spell vs. wall of force.  I'm not going to talk about it further here.



Fine by me. I posted a one-liner with my vote, you chose to argue against it, I explained my reasoning. Done.


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 27, 2019)

Frankie1969 said:


> Fine by me. I posted a one-liner with my vote, you chose to argue against it, I explained my reasoning. Done.



This is wrong.  You voted and then I made a joke.  All you had to do was chuckle and move on.


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 27, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> The saves are all dex saves and the Tarrasque has +0 on those.  The DC will be 19 at that level, so even with advantage he's pretty much failing his 4 out of 7 saves after using up all 3 legendary saves.



Oops, my bad, you are totally right. I maintain that the Tarrasque has nothing to to worry about though, as I just reread the material and it looks the last two layers are the only ones to be afraid of. It is immune to fire and poison, so if it fails every Dex save it takes 30d6 damage; nothing to sneeze at, but not crippling to a Tarrasque. The last two layers are not Dex saves (entirely anyway), so it gets +9/+10 with advantage, and has 3 Legendary Resistances it can save for these.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 27, 2019)

Phazonfish said:


> That's Legendary Actions. I see people make this mistake a lot, WoTC probably should have given them more distinct names.




I phrased that badly. But doesn't the once per other's turn also apply to Legendary Resistance? You can't fire off a second LR right after another one. Or can you?


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 14
*Gate 21 -2 = 19*
Imprisonment 13
*Mass Heal 20 +1 = 21*
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 19
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 14
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 14


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 27, 2019)

Quartz said:


> I phrased that badly. But doesn't the once per other's turn also apply to Legendary Resistance? You can't fire off a second LR right after another one. Or can you?



I could be mistaken if this is stated elsewhere, but as far as I can see there is no such restriction. I don't have my MM on me, but the entry from Roll20 reads...

*"Legendary Resistance (3/Day)*: If the tarrasque fails a saving throw, it can choose to succeed instead."


----------



## Harzel (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 19
Imprisonment 13
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 19 + 1 = 20*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 14
Shapechange 18
*True Polymorph 14 - 2 = 12*


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 27, 2019)

Phazonfish said:


> Oops, my bad, you are totally right. I maintain that the Tarrasque has nothing to to worry about though, as I just reread the material and it looks the last two layers are the only ones to be afraid of. It is immune to fire and poison, so if it fails every Dex save it takes 30d6 damage; nothing to sneeze at, but not crippling to a Tarrasque. The last two layers are not Dex saves (entirely anyway), so it gets +9/+10 with advantage, and has 3 Legendary Resistances it can save for these.



The way I would run it, it wouldn't have any resistances for the last two and here's why.  It has an intelligence of 3 and has no idea that more saves are coming.  It's not going to be smart enough to save them.  So it's immune to the fire, uses it's first legendary on the acid, then again on the lightning, is immune to poison, then uses it's last resistance on the cold.  Unless it gets lucky and saves on one of those 3.  That means that the last two will probably be failed and have no resistances left to use.

The spell isn't going to take the Tarrasque out unless it gets lucky and sends it to another plane, but it will do some damage, probably restrain it for a round and blind the beast.  That's pretty significant in a fight of that magnitude.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 27, 2019)

Foresight 14
Gate 19
Imprisonment 13
Mass Heal 21
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 20 - 2 = 18*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 14
Shapechange 18
*True Polymorph 12 + 1 = 13*


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 27, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> The way I would run it, it wouldn't have any resistances for the last two and here's why.  It has an intelligence of 3 and has no idea that more saves are coming.  It's not going to be smart enough to save them.  So it's immune to the fire, uses it's first legendary on the acid, then again on the lightning, is immune to poison, then uses it's last resistance on the cold.  Unless it gets lucky and saves on one of those 3.  That means that the last two will probably be failed and have no resistances left to use.
> 
> The spell isn't going to take the Tarrasque out unless it gets lucky and sends it to another plane, but it will do some damage, probably restrain it for a round and blind the beast.  That's pretty significant in a fight of that magnitude.



That's a fair interpretation, but the way I see it Legendary Resistance isn't something the Tarrasque in-universe knows it is invoking, the ability just represents the creature's tenacity; the way I personally would run it is: since it isn't a choice the Tarrasque is making, it is used at the DM's discretion rather than the creature's.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 28, 2019)

.


----------



## akr71 (Oct 28, 2019)

*Foresight 12*
Gate 19
Imprisonment 13
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 19*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 12
Gate 19
Imprisonment 13
Mass Heal 22
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 19
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 14


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 12
*Gate 20*
Imprisonment 13
*Mass Heal 20*
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 19
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 14


----------



## akr71 (Oct 28, 2019)

*Foresight 10*
Gate 20
Imprisonment 13
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 20*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 14


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 10
Gate 20
Imprisonment 13
Mass Heal 18
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 20
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Frankie1969 (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 10
*Gate 20-2= 18* either a slightly boosted 7th level spell, or literally wheedling the DM. Meh.
Imprisonment 13
*Mass Heal 18+1 = 19* ten 6th level spells, saving the day. Booyah!
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 20
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 10
Gate 18
Imprisonment 13
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 20
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 10
Gate 18
Imprisonment 11
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 20
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## jasper (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 10 -2 = 8 Didn't see that coming twice.
 Gate 18
Imprisonment 11
 Mass Heal 19
 Mass Polymorph 12
 Meteor Swarm 20
Prismatic Wall 20
 Psychic Scream 10 +1 = 11 IT IS MONDAY I 'LL SCREAM IF I WANT TO MONDAY!
 Shapechange 18
 True Polymorph 15


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 28, 2019)

jasper said:


> Foresight 10 -2 = 8 Didn't see that coming twice.



You ever look up Deja Vu in the 3.5 Expanded Psionics Handbook?


----------



## jasper (Oct 28, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> You ever look up Deja Vu in the 3.5 Expanded Psionics Handbook?



Psionics always gave me a headache.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Oct 28, 2019)

I too am an avid hater of psionics


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 28, 2019)

It was pretty cool.  Page 91 of the handbook listed Deja Vu as a power like normal.  Then when you flipped the page, Deja Vu appeared a second time in the same spot on the next page.  WoTC scored points with me on that one.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Oct 28, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> It was pretty cool.  Page 91 of the handbook listed Deja Vu as a power like normal.  Then when you flipped the page, Deja Vu appeared a second time in the same spot on the next page.  WoTC scored points with me on that one.



Ok.  That actually is pretty funny.


Maxperson said:


> It was pretty cool.  Page 91 of the handbook listed Deja Vu as a power like normal.  Then when you flipped the page, Deja Vu appeared a second time in the same spot on the next page.  WoTC scored points with me on that one.



Ok.  That actually is pretty funny.


----------



## OB1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 8+1=9
Gate 18
Imprisonment 11
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 20-2=18
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 11
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 28, 2019)

*Foresight 10*
Gate 18
*Imprisonment 9*
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 18
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 11
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 15


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 10
Gate 18
Imprisonment 9
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 18-2=16*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 11
Shapechange 18
*True Polymorph 15+1=16*


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 28, 2019)

*Foresight 11*
Gate 18
Imprisonment 9
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 14*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 11
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 16


----------



## Quartz (Oct 28, 2019)

*Foresight 12 - UP*
Gate 18
Imprisonment 9
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 14
Prismatic Wall 20
*Psychic Scream 9* - DOWN - I scream, you scream, we all scream for Psychic Scream. 
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 16


----------



## SpellJammer16 (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 12
Gate 18
Imprisonment 9
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 12*
Prismatic Wall 20
*Psychic Scream 10*
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 16


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 12
Gate 18
*Imprisonment 10*
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 10*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 16


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 12-2=10
Gate 18
Imprisonment 10
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 10+1=11
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 18
True Polymorph 16


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 28, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 28, 2019)

*Foresight 8*
Gate 18
Imprisonment 10
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 12*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 11
Shapechange 16
True Polymorph 16


----------



## Adamant (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 8
Gate 18
Imprisonment 10
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 12
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 11+1=12
Shapechange 16
True Polymorph 16-2=14


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 8
Gate 18
Imprisonment 10
*Mass Heal 19 +1 = 20*
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 12
*Prismatic Wall 20 -2 = 18*
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 16
True Polymorph 14


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 28, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Shapechange?
> 
> "So, we have the coolest spell in the world. It will let you ... change your shape! What should we call it?"
> 
> ...



There's something to be said for simplicity, though.  Cure Wounds does exactly what is written on the bottle.  Same for _Mage Armor, Fireball, Web_, all the greatest hits.  I definitely prefer "_Shapechange_" to "_Toluvia's Temporary Transgenetic Transmogrification_" or whatever.

(Mordenkainen, I'm looking at you.)


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 28, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 28, 2019)

@lowkey13 : I can't argue with that.
(I mean, um, "thus it has become insurmountable for me to personally tergiversate with such an asseveration.")


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 28, 2019)

Foresight 8
Gate 18
Imprisonment 10
*Mass Heal 20 - 2 = 18*
Mass Polymorph 12
Meteor Swarm 12
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 16
*True Polymorph 14 + 1 = 15*


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 29, 2019)

.


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 29, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Shapechange?
> 
> "So, we have the coolest spell in the world. It will let you ... change your shape! What should we call it?"
> 
> ...



I heard that the first choice was sheepchange, but they eventually thought better of it.


----------



## Harzel (Oct 29, 2019)

Foresight 6
Gate 18
Imprisonment 10
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 12
*Meteor Swarm 12 + 1 = 13*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 16
*True Polymorph 15 - 2 = 13*


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 29, 2019)

Foresight 6
Gate 18
Imprisonment 10
Mass Heal 19
*Mass Polymorph 10*
*Meteor Swarm 14*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 16
True Polymorph 13


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 29, 2019)

Getting my vote for tomorrow in now, because I will prolly forget otherwise. 

*Foresight 7 it’s one of the only genuinely interesting options y’all heathens haven’t killed off yet!*
Gate 18
Imprisonment 10
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 10
*Meteor Swarm 12 just fireball something. Who uses their level 9 slot for the day on damage? *
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 16
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 29, 2019)

Foresight 7
*Gate 19*
Imprisonment 10
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 10
*Meteor Swarm 10*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 16
True Polymorph 13


----------



## akr71 (Oct 29, 2019)

*Foresight 5*
Gate 19
Imprisonment 10
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 10
*Meteor Swarm 11*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 12
Shapechange 16
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 29, 2019)

Foresight 5
Gate 19
Imprisonment 10
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 10
Meteor Swarm 11
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 16
True Polymorph 13


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 29, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 29, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 29, 2019)

Foresight 6
Gate 19
Imprisonment 10
Mass Heal 17
Mass Polymorph 10
Meteor Swarm 11
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 14


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 29, 2019)

*Foresight 7*
Gate 19
*Imprisonment 8*
Mass Heal 17
Mass Polymorph 10
Meteor Swarm 11
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 14


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 29, 2019)

Foresight 7
Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 17
Mass Polymorph 10
Meteor Swarm 11
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 14


----------



## jasper (Oct 29, 2019)

Foresight 7 - 2 = 5
 Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
 Mass Heal 17
 Mass Polymorph 10
 Meteor Swarm 11
Prismatic Wall 20 +1 = 21
 Psychic Scream 10
 Shapechange 14
 True Polymorph 14


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 29, 2019)

Foresight 5
Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 17
Mass Polymorph 10
*Meteor Swarm 11-2=9*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 14+1=15*


----------



## OB1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Foresight 5+1=6
Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 17
Mass Polymorph 10
Meteor Swarm 9-2=7
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 15


----------



## pogre (Oct 29, 2019)

*Foresight 4*
Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 17
Mass Polymorph 10
*Meteor Swarm 8*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 29, 2019)

Foresight 4-2=2
Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 17
Mass Polymorph 10
Meteor Swarm 8+1=9
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 15


----------



## Adamant (Oct 29, 2019)

Foresight2
Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 17
Mass Polymorph 10
Meteor Swarm 9
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 10+1=11
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 15-2=13


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 29, 2019)

*Foresight 0 *- some foresight, didn't see this coming!
Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 17
Mass Polymorph 10
*Meteor Swarm 10*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 11
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Ashrym (Oct 29, 2019)

Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 17
*Mass Polymorph 8
Meteor Swarm 11*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 11
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 29, 2019)

Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
*Mass Heal 17 +1 = 18*
Mass Polymorph 8
Meteor Swarm 11
*Prismatic Wall 21 -2 = 19*
Psychic Scream 11
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Harzel (Oct 29, 2019)

Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 18
Mass Polymorph 8
*Meteor Swarm 11 + 1 = 12*
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 11
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 13 - 2 = 11*


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 29, 2019)

.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 29, 2019)

.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 19
Mass Polymorph 8
*Meteor Swarm 12 - 2 = 10*
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 9
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 11 + 1 = 12*


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 17
Mass Polymorph 8
Meteor Swarm 10
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 9
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 13*


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 19
Imprisonment 6
Mass Heal 17
*Mass Polymorph 6
Meteor Swarm 11*
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 9
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 30, 2019)

*Gate 20*
Imprisonment 6
*Mass Heal 15*
Mass Polymorph 6
Meteor Swarm 11
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 9
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13
*
*


----------



## akr71 (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
*Imprisonment 4*
Mass Heal 15
Mass Polymorph 6
*Meteor Swarm 12*
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 9
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13


----------



## jasper (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
*Imprisonment 4 -2 = 2*
 Mass Heal 15
 Mass Polymorph 6
*Meteor Swarm 12 +1 = 13*
 Prismatic Wall 19
 Psychic Scream 9
 Shapechange 14
 True Polymorph 13


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
Imprisonment 2
Mass Heal 15
Mass Polymorph 6
Meteor Swarm 13
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 7
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13


----------



## OB1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
Imprisonment 2
Mass Heal 15+1=16
Mass Polymorph 6
Meteor Swarm 13-2=11
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 7
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
Imprisonment 0 I free you from this prison
Mass Heal 16
Mass Polymorph 6
Meteor Swarm 11
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 7
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13


----------



## pogre (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
Mass Heal 16
*Mass Polymorph 4
Meteor Swarm 12*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 7
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
Mass Heal 16
*Mass Polymorph 2*
Meteor Swarm 12
Prismatic Wall 21
*Psychic Scream 8*
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 30, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
Mass Heal 16
Mass Polymorph 2
*Meteor Swarm 12-2=10*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 9
Shapechange 12
*True Polymorph 13+1=14*


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
Mass Heal 16
Mass Polymorph 2-2=0
Meteor Swarm 10+1=11
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 9
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 14


----------



## Adamant (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
Mass Heal 16
Meteor Swarm 11
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 9+1=10
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 14-2=12


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
*Mass Heal 14
Meteor Swarm 12*
Prismatic Wall 21
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 12


----------



## tglassy (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 20
Mass Heal 14
Meteor Swarm 12
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 30, 2019)

*Gate 20 -2 = 18
Mass Heal 14 +1 = 15*
Meteor Swarm 12
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Gradine (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 18
*Mass Heal 13*
Meteor Swarm 12
*Prismatic Wall 20*
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 13 

What happened to this list?


----------



## CleverNickName (Oct 30, 2019)

Can the Meteor Swarmers take down the Prismatic Wall before the True Polymorphers wipe them both out?
_Stay tuned!_


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 18
Mass Heal 13
Meteor Swarm 12
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 10
*Shapechange 13*
*True Polymorph 11*

How did Wish get eliminated?

EDIT - math is hard


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 18
Mass Heal 13
*Meteor Swarm **10*
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 10
*Shapechange 14*
True Polymorph 10

(I only just realized you got to vote 1/day!)


----------



## Frankie1969 (Oct 30, 2019)

*Gate 18+1 = 19 *build bridges
Mass Heal 13
Meteor Swarm 10
*Prismatic Wall 20-2 = 18* not walls
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 10 
(and yes, I did downvote Gate yesterday.)


----------



## Harzel (Oct 30, 2019)

A few posts back, a downvote of True Polymorph reduced it by 3 instead of 2.  While I approve of the sentiment, rules is rules.  A correction is included below.

Gate 19
Mass Heal 13
*Meteor Swarm 10 + 1 = 11*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 10 +1 - 2 = 9*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 30, 2019)

Gate 19
Mass Heal 13
*Meteor Swarm 11 - 2 = 9*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 10
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 9 + 1 = 10*


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Oct 31, 2019)

.


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 19
*Mass Heal 12 - I think this spell is healing itself, no other explanation for how it is still alive.
Meteor Swarm 10 - You voted off the best spell, so you get a rock for Hallow's Eve.*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 8
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 10


----------



## mortwatcher (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 19
Mass Heal 10
Meteor Swarm 10
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 8
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 10


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 31, 2019)

*Gate 20*
*Mass Heal 8* - Lets see what we can do about that.
Meteor Swarm 10
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 8
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 10


----------



## akr71 (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 20
Mass Heal 8
Meteor Swarm 10
*Prismatic Wall 20*
Psychic Scream 8
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 8*


----------



## Tallifer (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 20
Mass Heal 8
Meteor Swarm 10
*Prismatic Wall 18*
Psychic Scream 8
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 9*


----------



## Coroc (Oct 31, 2019)

What is so good about gate (Not voting on any of the spells here) just a neutral question?
Maybe someone wants to start a thread about gate.

I tell you what I would rule: In Darksun a gate procures only elementals.
In Eberron it could be about anything even from the far realms.

Those two, because of the "altered" cosmology

In planescape gating something into Sigil which some major force there does not want to be there could spell a sure TPK for the party

All of the above is from (previous editions) "RAW" Lore, prove me wrong but leave out 4e please 

edit I will start a thread, post there not here


----------



## jasper (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 20 - 2= 18 I hate gated communities
Mass Heal 8 + 1 =9 I got nothing
 Meteor Swarm 10
Prismatic Wall 18
 Psychic Scream 8
 Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 9


----------



## tglassy (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 20 - 2= 18 
Mass Heal 9 
Meteor Swarm 10
Prismatic Wall 18 - 2 = 16
Psychic Scream 8
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 9 + 1 = 10

I wanna be a Dragon.


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 18
Mass Heal 9
Meteor Swarm 10
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 6
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 9


----------



## pogre (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 18
Mass Heal 9
Meteor Swarm 11
Prismatic Wall 17
Psychic Scream 4
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 10


----------



## lowkey13 (Oct 31, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Oct 31, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Gate 18
> Mass Heal 9
> Meteor Swarm 11
> Prismatic Wall 18
> ...




If you don't like sheepchange, there's always Psychic Scream, otherwise known as sheetchange.


----------



## rczarnec (Oct 31, 2019)

*Gate 16*
Mass Heal 9
Meteor Swarm 11
Prismatic Wall 18
*Psychic Scream 5*
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 10


----------



## OB1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 16
Mass Heal 9+1=10
Meteor Swarm 11-2=9
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 5
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 10


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 16
Mass Heal 10
*Meteor Swarm 7*
Prismatic Wall 18
Psychic Scream 5
*Shapechange 13*
True Polymorph 10

People who vote against shapechange all hate TH White and Ursula K. LeGuin, I'm just sayin'.

Edit to reflect OB1's post.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 16
Mass Heal 10
Meteor Swarm 7
*Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 3*
Shapechange 13
True Polymorph 10 

weed out the weaklings


----------



## Yardiff (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 16
Mass Heal 10
Meteor Swarm 7+1=8
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 3-2=1
Shapechange 13
True Polymorph 10


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 14
Mass Heal 10
Meteor Swarm 8
Prismatic Wall 19
Psychic Scream 1
Shapechange 13
True Polymorph 11


----------



## Phazonfish (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 14
Mass Heal 10
*Meteor Swarm 9 - This spell needs to win.*
Prismatic Wall 19
*Psychic Scream 0 - I just wanted a 3rd kill really.*
Shapechange 13
True Polymorph 11


----------



## Adamant (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 14
Mass Heal 10
Meteor Swarm 9+1=10
Prismatic Wall 19
Shapechange 13
True Polymorph 11-2=9

With psychic scream gone meteor swarm is the most epic spell left that doesn't need the monster manual as a resource. It doesn't explode heads while avoiding friendly fire, but it can still raze a city.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Oct 31, 2019)

Adamant said:


> it can still raze a city.




Man what? Are we talking a Lego model city or something?

You have 4x40' radius blasts, so 4x80' diameters. That's not enough to level a city BLOCK, let alone a city. Even if we look at, say, London in the 1400s, you couldn't do more than seriously damage a single cathedral, or the palace of Westminster with that. Even bronze-age cities are far too big for that spell to do more than horrify people by blowing up the Acropolis or something.

Sure, there might be fire, but I guarantee a few well-placed lower-level spells could spread much wider and nastier fires than MS, especially with Control Weather or the like to encourage winds (to spread the fire) and prevent rain.


----------



## Adamant (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruin Explorer said:


> Man what? Are we talking a Lego model city or something?
> 
> You have 4x40' radius blasts, so 4x80' diameters. That's not enough to level a city BLOCK, let alone a city. Even if we look at, say, London in the 1400s, you couldn't do more than seriously damage a single cathedral, or the palace of Westminster with that. Even bronze-age cities are far too big for that spell to do more than horrify people by blowing up the Acropolis or something.
> 
> Sure, there might be fire, but I guarantee a few well-placed lower-level spells could spread much wider and nastier fires than MS, especially with Control Weather or the like to encourage winds (to spread the fire) and prevent rain.



Ok, maybe i didn't think the statement through, but it's still an epic feeling spell.


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 31, 2019)

*Gate 14 -2 = 12*
Mass Heal 10
Meteor Swarm 10
Prismatic Wall 19
*Shapechange 13+1=14*
True Polymorph 9 

That's better....


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 12
*Mass Heal 11 a miracle. Although as a 9th level spell I’d just let it hit every creature of your choice within 100ft. Why not?
Meteor Swarm 8* my favorite 7th level spell on the list
Prismatic Wall 19
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 9


----------



## chrisrtld (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 12
Mass Heal 11
*Meteor Swarm 9
Prismatic Wall 17*
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 9


----------



## TwoSix (Oct 31, 2019)

Combining posts 357 and 358 results

Gate 12
Mass Heal 11
Meteor Swarm 9
*Prismatic Wall 15 (17-2)*  --Taste the rainbow?
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 10 (9+1)*  --Like Words with friends, but for your corporeal forms.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Oct 31, 2019)

TwoSix said:


> Combining posts 357 and 358 results
> 
> Gate 12
> Mass Heal 11
> ...




Uh buddy, you add 1, not two.


----------



## katyrasi (Oct 31, 2019)

OB1 said:


> Astral Projection 20
> Foresight 19
> Gate 20
> Imprisonment 20
> ...



Upvotes are in green, downvotes are in in red (unless you are on your phone, and are unable to). Copy and paste the previous posters vote and change the numbers. You may vote once per day. This is an honor system, and we are all honorable gamers; please do not abuse it. If this means you vote once at night one day, and once the next morning - that's fine, but don't vote again until the following day.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 12
*Mass Heal 11 +1 = 12*
Meteor Swarm 9
*Prismatic Wall 15 -2 = 13*
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 9


----------



## Harzel (Oct 31, 2019)

Incorporating a correction for the +2 upvote several posts above.  Also, unsure why previous post had True Polymorph at 9.  Last post before that said 11, though should have been 10.  Somebody else check that I got this right.

Gate 12
Mass Heal 12
*Meteor Swarm 9 + 1 = 10*
Prismatic Wall 13
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 11 -1 - 2 = 8*


----------



## Sadras (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 12
Mass Heal 12
*Meteor Swarm 10-2=8*
*Prismatic Wall 13+1=14*
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 8


----------



## Gradine (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 12
*Mass Heal 10*
Meteor Swarm 8
Prismatic Wall 14
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 9 *


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Oct 31, 2019)

Harzel said:


> Incorporating a correction for the +2 upvote several posts above.  Also, unsure why previous post had True Polymorph at 9.  Last post before that said 11, though should have been 10.  Somebody else check that I got this right.
> 
> Gate 12
> Mass Heal 12
> ...




The error was adding 2 to 9 to make 11, which you corrected by taking it to 8 with your -2 and the extra -1 one, so as of your post that was the correct value. So good job!


----------



## TwoSix (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruin Explorer said:


> Uh buddy, you add 1, not two.



I hold no truck with your “new math”.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Oct 31, 2019)

Gate 12
Mass Heal 10
*Meteor Swarm 8 - 2 = 6*
Prismatic Wall 14
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 9 + 1 = 10*


----------



## katyrasi (Nov 1, 2019)

katyrasi said:


> Upvotes are in green, downvotes are in in red (unless you are on your phone, and are unable to). Copy and paste the previous posters vote and change the numbers. You may vote once per day. This is an honor system, and we are all honorable gamers; please do not abuse it. If this means you vote once at night one day, and once the next morning - that's fine, but don't vote again until the following day.




Invulnerability 20
Mass Heal 20
Mass Polymorph 20
Meteor Swarm 20
Power Word Heal 20
Power Word Kill 20
Prismatic Wall 20
Psychic Scream 20
Shapechange 20
Storm of Vengeance 20
Time Stop 20
*True Polymorph 20+1=21* She turned me into a newt!
True Resurrection 20
Weird 21
*Wish 17-2=15*


***Astral projection dropped off 2 posts ago so i just added it back.


----------



## Ruin Explorer (Nov 1, 2019)

katyrasi said:


> Invulnerability 20
> Mass Heal 20
> Mass Polymorph 20
> Meteor Swarm 20
> ...




Ummm what? You may want to look at the other posts. Wish is long gone as are most of those spells.


----------



## Phazonfish (Nov 1, 2019)

katyrasi said:


> Invulnerability 20
> Mass Heal 20
> Mass Polymorph 20
> Meteor Swarm 20
> ...



Bad bot! No bringing stolen posts inside the house.


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 12
Mass Heal 10
*Meteor Swarm 6-2=4*
Prismatic Wall 14
Shapechange 14
*True Polymorph 11+1=12*

I counted @katyrasi 's upvote for True Polymorph, but I don't know which one they intended to downvote.  Could you kindly let us know, katyrasi?


----------



## Phazonfish (Nov 1, 2019)

CleverNickName said:


> Gate 12
> Mass Heal 10
> *Meteor Swarm 6-2=4*
> Prismatic Wall 14
> ...



I don't think they intended to vote, the post is a copy of post #6 of the thread.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Nov 1, 2019)

.


----------



## Tallifer (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 12
Mass Heal 11
Meteor Swarm 4
Prismatic Wall 10
Shapechange 14
True Polymorph 13


----------



## jasper (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 12
 Mass Heal 11 +1 = 12
 Meteor Swarm 4
Prismatic Wall 10
Shapechange 14 -2 = 12
True Polymorph 13


----------



## akr71 (Nov 1, 2019)

*Gate 10*
Mass Heal 12
*Meteor Swarm 5*
Prismatic Wall 10
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 10
Mass Heal 10 - Ba-ba-ba-boring!
Meteor Swarm 5
Prismatic Wall 11
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Phazonfish (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 10
*Mass Heal 8*
*Meteor Swarm 6*
Prismatic Wall 11
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Frankie1969 (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 10
Mass Heal 8
*Meteor Swarm 6+1 = 7 
Prismatic Wall 11-2 = 9 *
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 13

Offense is better than defense.


----------



## lowkey13 (Nov 1, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (Nov 1, 2019)

*Gate 8
Mass Heal 9*
Meteor Swarm 7
Prismatic Wall 10
Shapechange 10
True Polymorph 13


----------



## OB1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 8
Mass Heal 9+1=10
Meteor Swarm 7-2=5
Prismatic Wall 10
Shapechange 10
True Polymorph 13


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 1, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Gate 10
> Mass Heal 8
> Meteor Swarm 7
> Prismatic Wall 10
> ...



It's offense!  It's defense!  Joseph can wear it to a party!


----------



## lowkey13 (Nov 1, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## tglassy (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 8
Mass Heal 10
Meteor Swarm 5
Prismatic Wall 10 - 2 = 8
Shapechange 10
True Polymorph 13 + 1 = 14


----------



## mortwatcher (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 8
Mass Heal 8
Meteor Swarm 5
Prismatic Wall 9
Shapechange 10
True Polymorph 14


----------



## Gradine (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 8
*Mass Heal 6*
Meteor Swarm 5
*Prismatic Wall 10*
Shapechange 10
True Polymorph 14


----------



## Yardiff (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 8
Mass Heal 6
Meteor Swarm 5+1=6
Prismatic Wall 10
Shapechange 10
True Polymorph 14-2=12


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 8
Mass Heal 6
*Meteor Swarm 6-2= 4*
Prismatic Wall 10
*Shapechange 10+1= 11*
True Polymorph 12


----------



## chrisrtld (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 8
Mass Heal 6
*Meteor Swarm 5*
Prismatic Wall 10
Shapechange 11
*True Polymorph 10*


----------



## pogre (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 8
*Mass Heal 4*
*Meteor Swarm 6*
Prismatic Wall 10
Shapechange 11
True Polymorph 10


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 8
*Mass Heal 4 +1 = 5*
Meteor Swarm 6
*Prismatic Wall 10 -2 = 8*
Shapechange 11
True Polymorph 10


----------



## Harzel (Nov 1, 2019)

Gate 8
Mass Heal 5
*Meteor Swarm 6 + 1 = 7*
Prismatic Wall 8
Shapechange 11
*True Polymorph 10 - 2 = 8*


----------



## Harzel (Nov 1, 2019)

katyrasi said:


> Upvotes are in green, downvotes are in in red (unless you are on your phone, and are unable to). Copy and paste the previous posters vote and change the numbers. You may vote once per day. This is an honor system, and we are all honorable gamers; please do not abuse it. If this means you vote once at night one day, and once the next morning - that's fine, but don't vote again until the following day.





katyrasi said:


> Invulnerability 20
> Mass Heal 20
> Mass Polymorph 20
> Meteor Swarm 20
> ...





CleverNickName said:


> Gate 12
> Mass Heal 10
> *Meteor Swarm 6-2=4*
> Prismatic Wall 14
> ...




Yeah, no, I don't think so.  The poster has two posts in the thread, neither of which make any sense.  At best, they seem to have no idea what is going on.

Removing that upvote.  @lowkey13 can overrule if desired.

Gate 8
Mass Heal 5
Meteor Swarm 7
Prismatic Wall 8
Shapechange 11
*True Polymorph 7*


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Nov 2, 2019)

.


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 8
Mass Heal 6
*Meteor Swarm 7-2=5*
Prismatic Wall 8
Shapechange 9
*True Polymorph 7+1=8*


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 8
Mass Heal 6
Meteor Swarm 5
Prismatic Wall 8
*Shapechange 7
True Polymorph 9*


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 8
Mass Heal 6
Meteor Swarm 5
*Prismatic Wall 6*
Shapechange 7
*True Polymorph 10*

b4 any1 asks, yes, i waited until just before midnight and then voted twice in 2 minutes completely following the rules and the honor system.  Hehehe...


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 8
*Mass Heal 7
Meteor Swarm 3*
Prismatic Wall 8
Shapechange 9
True Polymorph 8


----------



## Yardiff (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 8-2=6
Mass Heal 7
Meteor Swarm 3+1=4
Prismatic Wall 8
Shapechange 9
True Polymorph 8


----------



## Tallifer (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 6
Mass Heal 7
Meteor Swarm 4
Prismatic Wall 6
Shapechange 9
True Polymorph 9


----------



## Imaculata (Nov 2, 2019)

*Gate 7*
*Mass Heal 5*
Meteor Swarm 4
Prismatic Wall 6
Shapechange 9
True Polymorph 9


----------



## Quartz (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 7
*Mass Heal 3* - DOWN
*Meteor Swarm 5* - UP
Prismatic Wall 6
Shapechange 9
True Polymorph 9

I wonder if people are forgetting that Meteor Swarm has a range of 1 mile. Nuke them from orbit!


----------



## akr71 (Nov 2, 2019)

*Gate 5*
Mass Heal 3
*Meteor Swarm 6*
Prismatic Wall 6
Shapechange 9
True Polymorph 9


----------



## Frankie1969 (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 5
*Mass Heal 3+1 = 4 *reset button.
Meteor Swarm 6
*Prismatic Wall 6-2 = 4 *pause button.
Shapechange 9
True Polymorph 9

p.s. to extend the analogy:
Gate = "I'm Feeling Lucky" button
Meteor Swarm = Big Red Button
Shapechange = Left Shift
True Polymorph = Right Shift


----------



## tglassy (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 5
Mass Heal 4
Meteor Swarm 6
Prismatic Wall 2  I just don't want a Wall spell to win...
Shapechange 9
True Polymorph 10  And I really wanna be a dragon...


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 5
Mass Heal 4
Meteor Swarm 6
Prismatic Wall 0 - Fatality!
Shapechange 9
True Polymorph 10
Eliminating prismatic wall because my vote was legitimate but not counted by the next voter.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 5
Mass Heal 4
Meteor Swarm 6
Shapechange 9
True Polymorph 10
The legitimate lineup.


----------



## rczarnec (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 5
*Mass Heal 5*
Meteor Swarm 6
Shapechange 9
*True Polymorph 8*


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 5
Mass Heal 3
Meteor Swarm 6
Shapechange 10
True Polymorph 10

The same voter that didn't register Son of the Serpent's downvote, also lowered polymorph by 2 by mistake when he copied an earlier vote.


----------



## Phazonfish (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 5
Mass Heal 3
*Meteor Swarm 7*
*Shapechange 6*
True Polymorph 10

Well this is a mess. That same voter didn't register either of Son of the Serpent's downvotes, and he downvoted Shapechange in the first one. That is rectified here, and I will downvote it as well.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 2, 2019)

Thankyou.  I missed both of these @Phazonfish and @Maxperson


----------



## OB1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 5
Mass Heal 3
Meteor Swarm 7-2=5
Shapechange 6
True Polymorph 10+1=11


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 5
Mass Heal 3
*Meteor Swarm 5-2=3*
Shapechange 6
*True Polymorph 11+1=12*


----------



## chrisrtld (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 5
Mass Heal 3
*Meteor Swarm 4*
Shapechange 6
*True Polymorph 10*


----------



## Ashrym (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 5
Mass Heal 3
*Meteor Swarm 5*
Shapechange 6
*True Polymorph 8*


----------



## The Glen (Nov 2, 2019)

*Gate 6 Oh the places you'll go!*
Mass Heal 3
*Meteor Swarm 3 Fireball did it first.  And better.*
Shapechange 6
True Polymorph 8


----------



## Quartz (Nov 2, 2019)

The Glen said:


> Meteor Swarm 3 Fireball did it first. And better.




Not at a 1 mile range.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 6  
*Mass Heal 3 +1 = 4*
Meteor Swarm 3
Shapechange 6
*True Polymorph 8 -2 = 6*


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 2, 2019)

I can count on zero fingers the number of times I've needed to target something at a range greater than 300 feet.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Harzel (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 6
Mass Heal 4
*Meteor Swarm 3 + 1 = 4*
Shapechange 6
*True Polymorph 6 - 2 = 4*


----------



## tglassy (Nov 2, 2019)

All these are decent spells. The best Heal, the best summon, the best blasty and the two best transformations. I’m pretty much good with whatever happens.


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Nov 2, 2019)

*Gate 6 + 1 = 7 *
Mass Heal 4
Meteor Swarm 4
Shapechange 6
*True Polymorph 4 - 2 = 2*


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 2, 2019)

Quartz said:


> Gate 7
> *Mass Heal 3* - DOWN
> *Meteor Swarm 5* - UP
> Prismatic Wall 6
> ...



It’s my favorite 7th level spell, for that reason!


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 7
Mass Heal 4
Meteor Swarm 4
*Shapechange 6 + 1 =7
True Polymorph 2 - 2 = 0 - Fatality!*


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 2, 2019)

Well, as long as Mass Boring doesn't win, I'm good.  The rest I like.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Nov 2, 2019)

.


----------



## tglassy (Nov 2, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> Well, as long as Mass Boring doesn't win, I'm good.  The rest I like.





You won’t be complaining when Mass Boring turns a near TPK into a victory with a single spell slot.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 2, 2019)

tglassy said:


> You won’t be complaining when Mass Boring turns a near TPK into a victory with a single spell slot.



in a pinch it also makes for a decent mass undead nuke too.  But i like undead so screw mass heal.


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 2, 2019)

tglassy said:


> You won’t be complaining when Mass Boring turns a near TPK into a victory with a single spell slot.



I didn't say it was bad.  I said it was boring.


----------



## Imaculata (Nov 2, 2019)

*Gate 8* - We have such sights to show you!
*Mass Heal 3* - Mass-ively overrated
Meteor Swarm 4
Shapechange 5


----------



## pogre (Nov 2, 2019)

Gate 8 
*Mass Heal 1
Meteor Swarm 5*
Shapechange 5


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Phazonfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Quartz said:


> Not at a 1 mile range.



Unless they are playing a Lore Master Wizard, in which case they are not to be trusted.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 3, 2019)

Phazonfish said:


> Unless they are playing a Lore Master Wizard, in which case they are not to be trusted.



Also beware the red wizards that specialize in either conjuration or necromancy or are domain wizards.  They will become the senate and unleash unlimited power upon you.  Also i do mean unlimited.  Especially the domain red wizard with reserves of strength.


----------



## LordEntrails (Nov 3, 2019)

Gate 8
*Mass Heal 0 bye bye!
Meteor Swarm 6*
Shapechange 5


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 3, 2019)

*Gate 9 - Bring on the cenobites!*
Meteor Swarm 6
*Shapechange 3 - DIE PUNPUN DIE!!!*


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 3, 2019)

CleverNickName said:


> I can count on zero fingers the number of times I've needed to target something at a range greater than 300 feet.  Just sayin'.



I’d need both hands, at least, OTOH. 

Especially if we drop “need” and replace it with “benefited from being able to”.


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 3, 2019)

Gate 9
*Meteor Swarm 6-2=4
Shapechange 3+1=4*


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 3, 2019)

*Gate 9-2=7*
Meteor Swarm 4
*Shapechange 4+1 = 5*


----------



## Tallifer (Nov 3, 2019)

*Gate 5*
Meteor Swarm 4
*Shapechange 6*


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Nov 3, 2019)

*Gate 6*
Meteor Swarm 4
*Shapechange 4*


----------



## Frankie1969 (Nov 3, 2019)

*Gate 6-2 = 4 *too unreliable
*Meteor Swarm 4+1 = 5 *good ol' rock. nothing beats that.
Shapechange 4


----------



## Frankie1969 (Nov 3, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> in a pinch it also makes for a decent mass undead nuke too.  But i like undead so screw mass heal.



Wrong edition.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 3, 2019)

*Gate 2* -DOWN
Meteor Swarm 5
*Shapechange 5* - UP


----------



## tglassy (Nov 3, 2019)

Gate 2 + 1 = 3
Meteor Swarm 5 - 2 = 3
Shapechange 5


----------



## rczarnec (Nov 3, 2019)

*Gate 1
Meteor Swarm 4*
Shapechange 5


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 3, 2019)

Gate 0 - Gate closed.
Meteor Swarm 4
Shapechange 6


----------



## dave2008 (Nov 3, 2019)

*Meteor Swarm 5*
*Shapechange 4*


----------



## akr71 (Nov 3, 2019)

*Meteor Swarm 6
Shapechange 2*


----------



## OB1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Meteor Swarm 6-2=4
Shapechange 2+1=3


----------



## tglassy (Nov 3, 2019)

This will be done in 5 votes or less.


----------



## Phazonfish (Nov 3, 2019)

*Meteor Swarm 5
Shapechange 1*


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 3, 2019)

Phazonfish said:


> *Meteor Swarm 5
> Shapechange 1*



No!!! Anything but the swarm....


----------



## Phazonfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Salthorae said:


> No!!! Anything but the swarm....



The meteors, they're everywhere, they're in my eyes.


----------



## Yardiff (Nov 3, 2019)

Meteor Swarm 5+1=6
Shapechange 1-2=-1


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 3, 2019)

Good news, Buffy McNumbersGoUp, your favorite spell is gonna win!


----------



## Quartz (Nov 3, 2019)

Nuke them from orbit; it's the only way to be sure.


----------



## OB1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Fascinating that in the battle of the pinnacle of mortal imaginative will made manifest, a spell who's sole purpose is six seconds of destruction and death wins.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 3, 2019)

Frankie1969 said:


> Wrong edition.



Im new to 5e

Heal doesnt hurt undead?


----------



## OB1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Salthorae said:


> No!!! Anything but the swarm....



Had you voted against Meteor Swarm instead of Gate with your last vote, Swarm would have been knocked out...


----------



## dave2008 (Nov 3, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> Im new to 5e
> 
> Heal doesnt hurt undead?



It does not.  From the spell description:  "This spell as no effect on constructs or undead"


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 3, 2019)

That is super NOPE.

Use of that word as a slur OR it’s derived pejorative violates ENWorld’s ToS.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 3, 2019)

Um...what the hell, forums? Is there a way to set it so that threads always show all posts? 

I literally cannot imagine ever wanting to see fewer posts just because there’s a lot of them.


----------



## dave2008 (Nov 3, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> That is super NOPE



Please don't use the term "gay" pejoratively

Please don’t quote posts you suspect may violate ENWorld’s ToS.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 3, 2019)

dave2008 said:


> Please don't use the term "gay" pejoratively



Its effectively a different word with the same spelling.  Wasnt talking about the sexuality.  If i was that would be a different story and i might consider it a reasonable criticism.  The idea of the word gay meaning stupid is older than its use for a sexuality.  Its tied more to gay as in happy.  As in stupid and happy.  I find it exceptable.


----------



## dave2008 (Nov 3, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> Its effectively a different word with the same spelling.  Wasnt talking about the sexuality.  If i was that would be a different story and i might consider it a reasonable criticism.  The idea of the word gay meaning stupid is older than its use for a sexuality.  Its tied more to gay as in happy.  As in stupid and happy.  I find it exceptable.



Hmm, seems to me you don't get it.  You used a word pojoratively that is central to many peoples identity.  That fact the word has many meanings is part of the issue, not a solution.  If you wanted to say something was "stupid" why didn't you just use that word?

I gave you some advice, you can choose to take it or not, but that is the extent of my conversation on the matter.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 3, 2019)

dave2008 said:


> Hmm, seems to me you don't get it.  You used a word pojoratively that is central to many peoples identity.  That fact the word has many meanings is part of the issue, not a solution.  If you wanted to say something was "stupid" why didn't you just use that word?
> 
> I gave you some advice, you can choose to take it or not, but that is the extent of my conversation on the matter.



Because i wished to express that it was blissfully stupid and three letters is a lot shorter.  And because i view myself to have used a different word with the same spelling.

Further the sexuality it represents is integral to the identity.  Not the word which has many meanings.

Respectfully, I choose not to take the advice.  I wish you well though.


----------



## Phazonfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> Because i wished to express that it was blissfully stupid and three letters is a lot shorter.  And because i view myself to have used a different word with the same spelling.



The amount of time you are saving is quite small. The vast majority of people who hear you speak like this will likely not fully understand your intent, and even a thorough explanation isn't a guarantee they would believe you. Is the time save really worth it?


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 3, 2019)

Phazonfish said:


> The amount of time you are saving is quite small. The vast majority of people who hear you speak like this will likely not fully understand your intent, and even a thorough explanation isn't a guarantee they would believe you. Is the time save really worth it?



1 i disagree - blissfully stupid - i save 4 syllables if speaking vocally and 14 characters if writing
2 i also disagree - i think 99% of people know exactly what i mean because i dont think that many people are stupid or ignorant.  I give people that credit until they prove me wrong.  Thats what i think
3 again i disagree.  Unless they are being disingenuous (in which case they are dishonest and should be ignored) i think the majority of the wide public will know exactly what i mean
4 yes, speaking comfortably is worth whatever "it" is.  Ive broken no rule.  Its not even the same word.  Similarly, singular sheep and plural sheep are not one word with two meanings.  Its literally two words with the same spelling.  Dictionaries dont generally bother pointing out that distinction but its the case.  The same goes for the word in question.
5 weve deviated quite far from the purpose of this thread and im beginning to feel like we should end it here so im going to do so.  My position has been made clear and explained thoroughly


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 3, 2019)

1.  We all know that saving syllables (or space, since this is a written medium and not a spoken one) was not your motivation here.  This point is moot.

2.  We all know what you _meant_ to write.  The larger issue (that you are ignoring) is that what you _did write_ is frowned upon, because it is offensive to many people.  You should take @dave2008 's advice, so as to not appear oafish and belligerent in a public forum.

3.  See #2, above.

4.  It was never a vocabulary issue, it's a public perception issue.  When you speak or write, you get to choose your words...but you don't get to choose how others react to the words you have chosen.  Just some food for thought. 

5.  That is probably for the best.  For the record, your position was never unclear and an explanation wasn't ever necessary.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 3, 2019)

CleverNickName said:


> 1.  We all know that saving syllables (or space, since this is a written medium and not a spoken one) was not your motivation here.  This point is moot.
> 
> 2.  We all know what you _meant_ to write.  The larger issue (that you are ignoring) is that what you _did write_ is frowned upon, because it is offensive to many people.  You should take @dave2008 's advice, so as to not appear oafish and belligerent in a public forum.
> 
> ...



Im a lazy typer.  Space i dont care about.  The time necessary to type more characters is another matter.

You can ascribe whatever motivation you like.  Dont really care at this point.

You *should *care.  See mod edit to the post that initiated this particular line of discussion.


----------



## Phazonfish (Nov 3, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> 1 i disagree - blissfully stupid - i save 4 syllables if speaking vocally and 14 characters if writing



compare it to the number of characters across multiple posts you had to use defending your use of it though, doesn't seem time efficient


Son of the Serpent said:


> 2 i also disagree - i think 99% of people know exactly what i mean because i dont think that many people are stupid or ignorant.



If people knew exactly what you meant we wouldn't be having this conversation.

I'm just saying, you seem quite exasperated by this topic, and there is an easy way to avoid it in the future.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 3, 2019)

Phazonfish said:


> compare it to the number of characters across multiple posts you had to use defending your use of it though, doesn't seem time efficient
> 
> If people knew exactly what you meant we wouldn't be having this conversation.
> 
> I'm just saying, you seem quite exasperated by this topic, and there is an easy way to avoid it in the future.



i didnt spend all these posts saying words who's summed meaning is "stupid".

I was arguing.  I actually dont think i need a defense.  Anyway.  Said i was finished.  So.  Bye.


----------



## tglassy (Nov 3, 2019)

Yeah, or we could not deliberately say offensive things, and when other people say offensive things about a people group we don’t belong in, we can let that people group defend themselves and decide for themselves whether or not they’re going to get offended or just ignore it. 

A compliment can only be given, but offense can only be taken. You have to choose to take offense. Getting all upset that someone says something you think is potentially offensive to someone else is pointless and ridiculous. 

And saying something you know people will irrationally get bent out of shape for and then sayin “Get over it, I say what I want” is childish. 

So, children, move it to a private message, because you’re overshadowing the fact that Meteor Storm just beat out Wish as the top 9th lvl spell.


----------



## Zio_the_dark (Nov 3, 2019)

The thread got swarmed


----------



## Tallifer (Nov 3, 2019)

sooooo .... if someone found a genie in a bottle, and it said "no Wishes for you, but you cna have a Meteor Swarm," most of you would be happy with that?


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 4, 2019)

Tallifer said:


> sooooo .... if someone found a genie in a bottle, and it said "no Wishes for you, but you cna have a Meteor Swarm," most of you would be happy with that?



I'd take Shapechange over Meteor Swarm any day of the week and 10 times over the weekend.


----------



## Imaculata (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm going to cast a Gate to summon a demon to devour everyone that downvoted the Gate spell, if he doesn't eat me first.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 4, 2019)

Tallifer said:


> sooooo .... if someone found a genie in a bottle, and it said "no Wishes for you, but you cna have a Meteor Swarm," most of you would be happy with that?



Nope. I doubt that’s remotely related to why any of us helped kill wish.


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Nov 4, 2019)

I still can’t believe that an overpriced fireball upgrade won the thread.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 4, 2019)

Tallifer said:


> sooooo .... if someone found a genie in a bottle, and it said "no Wishes for you, but you cna have a Meteor Swarm," most of you would be happy with that?



Yes.  Especially if i get to choose where it goes no matter what plane.

Because an efreet who signs off on a meteor swarm inside the sultan's art gallery is worse than dead.  Ill be asking for 5 wishes lest i use my meteor swarm in such a manner.


----------



## tglassy (Nov 4, 2019)

I'd assume they'd have laws against blaming the Genie for the effects of a wish he grants.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 4, 2019)

tglassy said:


> I'd assume they'd have laws against blaming the Genie for the effects of a wish he grants.



The sarcasm isnt lost on me.

No.  But if you carefully craft a wish that they cant wishmaster their way out of pissing off the sultan with it i find ot likepy they will perfectly legally find themselves in a fate worse than death.


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 4, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> The sarcasm isnt lost on me.
> 
> No.  But if you carefully craft a wish that they cant wishmaster their way out of pissing off the sultan with it i find ot likepy they will perfectly legally find themselves in a fate worse than death.



Why would the wisher suicide like this, though?  Do they hate the Efrit so much that they will get a death sentence from the Sultan in order to have the Efrit killed, too?


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 4, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> Why would the wisher suicide like this, though?  Do they hate the Efrit so much that they will get a death sentence from the Sultan in order to have the Efrit killed, too?



No silly.  You dont actually MAKE that wish.  You THREATEN to.

Preferably after applying various deletarious effects to the wisdom and intelligence of this efreet.

Cakewalk.

You gotta think evil.  Open your mind to EVIL.


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 4, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> No silly.  You dont actually MAKE that wish.  You THREATEN to.




And?  The Efrit is easily as smart as the person making the threat.  He's going to know that it's a literal death wish for the person making the threat.  In fact, he's going to know that it's far more likely that the wisher will be killed by the Sultan and the Efrit will be let off, than the other way around.



> Preferably after applying various deletarious effects to the wisdom and intelligence of this efreet.



Yeah.  That's unlikely.  Further, the Sultan would be able to figure out that the wisher made the Efrit incapable of making a sound decision and it's even more likely in this case that the wisher is the only one to be killed.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 4, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> Why would the wisher suicide like this, though?  Do they hate the Efrit so much that they will get a death sentence from the Sultan in order to have the Efrit killed, too?



You seem like a person who favors lawful good philosophies and world views.  That can take a lot of creative options off the table.  A little time with the devils lettuce can give you some wonderful ideas.  Just make sure to think over the brainstorm sessions ideas later while sober.

I do not encourage drug use.  This is meamt to be humorous (for those out there lurking for whom i have to specify things)


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 4, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> You seem like a person who favors lawful good philosophies and world views.  That can take a lot of creative options off the table.  A little time with the devils lettuce can give you some wonderful ideas.  Just make sure to think over the brainstorm sessions ideas later while sober.
> 
> I do not encourage drug use.  This is meamt to be humorous (for those out there lurking for whom i have to specify things)



Nope.  Just rational ones.  An Efrit, with literal eons of experience dealing with mortals is not going to be intimidated by an empty threat.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 4, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> And?  The Efrit is easily as smart as the person making the threat.  He's going to know that it's a literal death wish for the person making the threat.  In fact, he's going to know that it's far more likely that the wisher will be killed by the Sultan and the Efrit will be let off, than the other way around.
> 
> 
> Yeah.  That's unlikely.  Further, the Sultan would be able to figure out that the wisher made the Efrit incapable of making a sound decision and it's even more likely in this case that the wisher is the only one to be killed.



They are an honor values and honor morals society.  The person he's gonna "s$!t on" is just the efrit.  For being incompetant.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 4, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> Nope.  Just rational ones.  An Efrit, with literal eons of experience dealing with mortals is not going to be intimidated by an empty threat.



Like i said.  Presumably you apply deletarious int and wis effects first.  Further, you dont make the threat empty.  You put a wish in the clause of the wish.  Contingent alt wish if certain things previously specified occur.  It is absolutely an option.


----------



## Maxperson (Nov 4, 2019)

Son of the Serpent said:


> Like i said.  Presumably you apply deletarious int and wis effects first.  Further, you dont make the threat empty.  You put a wish in the clause of the wish.  Contingent alt wish if certain things previously specified occur.  It is absolutely an option.



You need to study human behavior.  There is next to no chance of the wisher surviving your scenario.  You're suggesting suicide in order to get an Efrit killed.  If that's how you want your PC to die...


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Nov 4, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> You need to study human behavior.  There is next to no chance of the wisher surviving your scenario.  You're suggesting suicide in order to get an Efrit killed.  If that's how you want your PC to die...



Ive studied the kingdom of brass well enough to know that the sultan wouod not hold it against the pc.  Hed be focused on the incompetance of his actual subject.


----------



## lowkey13 (Nov 4, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Gradine (Nov 4, 2019)

lowkey13 said:


> Leave for a weekend, and find moderation and meteor swarms.




Neither of these outcomes were preferable, believe me.



> New survivor thread posted.




Let the disappointment continue!


----------



## lowkey13 (Nov 4, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## SharonParis (Feb 24, 2020)

Gate 10
Mass Heal 8
*Meteor Swarm 5+1 = 6
Prismatic Wall 11-2 = 9 *
Shapechange 12
True Polymorph 13

The offense is better than defense.

cpstest


----------



## Sadras (Feb 24, 2020)

SharonParis said:


> Gate 10
> Mass Heal 8
> *Meteor Swarm 5+1 = 6
> Prismatic Wall 11-2 = 9 *
> ...




Survivor Ninth Level Spells, The Extended Edition


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

Phazonfish said:


> Unless they are playing a Lore Master Wizard, in which case they are not to be trusted.



Yeah.  Having played one and watched a few other play them i can tell you that with most dms play style the one mile range never tends to get useful very often.  It should, but it rarely does.

Expertise in all knowledges, swapping energy types and ability saves though, now thats where its at.

In the unlikely event (in 5e) that your campaign reaches 14th level a nifty ability (the subclass capstone.  There are several stronger ones arguably that other subclasses of wizard have) comes into play and it SOUNDS amazing but its not that great for a high level full casters capstone.  There are other ways to explain this ability but the best way to look at it is this.  Once per day you can use one wish with no chance of spell failure or twisted effects, but unlike a normal wish that copies any spell up to level 8, this one copies any spell including 9th level spells and it can copy any spell from any list in the game.  Sounds amazing right?  Nah.  It doesnt actually do that much good compared to some other capstones.  Changing a save on a spell to a different kind of save onece per long rest is much better.  Changing energy types all day long adds up to more benefit than the capstone too.  It makes for a great ability to help avoid tpks though.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

Phazonfish said:


> Unless they are playing a Lore Master Wizard, in which case they are not to be trusted.



Holy crap.  Sorry.  Someone necroliked thus thread and confused me.  Didnt mean to commit high crimes of necromancy.


----------



## Phazonfish (Feb 24, 2020)

Son of the Serpent said:


> Yeah.  Having played one and watched a few other play them i can tell you that with most dms play style the one mile range never tends to get useful very often.  It should, but it rarely does.
> 
> Expertise in all knowledges, swapping energy types and ability saves though, now thats where its at.
> 
> In the unlikely event (in 5e) that your campaign reaches 14th level a nifty ability (the subclass capstone.  There are several stronger ones arguably that other subclasses of wizard have) comes into play and it SOUNDS amazing but its not that great for a high level full casters capstone.  There are other ways to explain this ability but the best way to look at it is this.  Once per day you can use one wish with no chance of spell failure or twisted effects, but unlike a normal wish that copies any spell up to level 8, this one copies any spell including 9th level spells and it can copy any spell from any list in the game.  Sounds amazing right?  Nah.  It doesnt actually do that much good compared to some other capstones.  Changing a save on a spell to a different kind of save onece per long rest is much better.  Changing energy types all day long adds up to more benefit than the capstone too.  It makes for a great ability to help avoid tpks though.



I'll practice necromancy if it means an excuse to talk about wizards.

Yeah, the main problem with the Lore Master isn't that any one feature is too broken to ever see play, it's how many good features they get. Most wizard subclasses get like 1 good feature, 1-2 okay features, and 1-2 ribbons. The Diviner breaks this mold and is easily the strongest wizard in the PHB with the possible exception of Illusionist depending on what kind of DM you have; Portent alone would have been enough to carry the subclass since the main class is so strong, yet they give it actually useful toys at every other subclass milestone.

If you had a wizard that got the save changing part of Spell Secrets but nothing else except ribbons, they would be very powerful yet not gamebreaking (about on par with the Diviner). If you had a wizard that got Prodigious Memory and Master of Magic but nothing else, they would be pretty good, but not gamebreaking. If you had a wizard with most of the remaining Lore Master features but nothing else, they would be very powerful yet not gamebreaking. And WotC said, "What if we just give them all three of these characters' abilities in one?" for some reason.

Also, you are correct that the other features are better, but Master of Magic has great synergy with Glyph of Warding and Contingency so I think it is still pretty impressive.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

Phazonfish said:


> I'll practice necromancy if it means an excuse to talk about wizards.
> 
> Yeah, the main problem with the Lore Master isn't that any one feature is too broken to ever see play, it's how many good features they get. Most wizard subclasses get like 1 good feature, 1-2 okay features, and 1-2 ribbons. The Diviner breaks this mold and is easily the strongest wizard in the PHB with the possible exception of Illusionist depending on what kind of DM you have; Portent alone would have been enough to carry the subclass since the main class is so strong, yet they give it actually useful toys at every other subclass milestone.
> 
> ...



I would put loremaster in the 80th percentile among wizards.

There are a few types of wizards that will absolutely best it.  I consider it above average but not crazioy above average and certainly not game breaking.

Diviner is very breakable though.  So is necro done the right way imo.


----------



## lowkey13 (Feb 24, 2020)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

also master of magic isnt that great

UNLESS you are magically an extremely low diversity spell book author


----------



## Phazonfish (Feb 24, 2020)

Son of the Serpent said:


> I would put loremaster in the 80th percentile among wizards.
> 
> There are a few types of wizards that will absolutely best it.  I consider it above average but not crazioy above average and certainly not game breaking.
> 
> Diviner is very breakable though.  So is necro done the right way imo.



Oh, bold claims! While I definitely respectfully disagree, I very much appreciate you putting this notion forth, as if the community's opinion softens I may have hope to play one yet! With all the people out there whose first reaction to anything new and powerful is "Broken. Banned at my table." I find your attitude refreshing.

I agree that Necromancers can be one of the best wizard subclasses, I even considered mentioning them in my original post, but managing an army of undead can be a bit finicky so I ranked it a bit lower (of course that flavor of micromanagement is the wizard's hat, so I probably shouldn't have).



lowkey13 said:


> You'll have to pry my d4 hd from my MU's cold, dead hand.



The abolishing of the d4 HD was a mistake. How am I supposed to be squishy when my class encourages me to put 14-16 points in Con?



Son of the Serpent said:


> also master of magic isnt that great
> 
> UNLESS you are magically an extremely low diversity spell book author



C'mon, you're telling me being able to use Contingency Revivify isn't an impactful option?


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

Phazonfish said:


> Oh, bold claims! While I definitely respectfully disagree, I very much appreciate you putting this notion forth, as if the community's opinion softens I may have hope to play one yet! With all the people out there whose first reaction to anything new and powerful is "Broken. Banned at my table." I find your attitude refreshing.
> 
> I agree that Necromancers can be one of the best wizard subclasses, I even considered mentioning them in my original post, but managing an army of undead can be a bit finicky so I ranked it a bit lower (of course that flavor of micromanagement is the wizard's hat, so I probably shouldn't have).
> 
> ...



Yeah.  I draw a nice, crisp, mile (range heh) wide line between stuff like "signifficantly above average", "not built through incompetance" (no game mastery required to be simply competant), and things like "broken", and "powergaming" of which it is neither of the latter two across the mile wide line.

From 3.x, red wizard of thay/chosen of mystra with a dabbling in other things.  Now that is broken.

Loremaster?  Its basically a wizard who isnt a tool.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

Phazonfish said:


> Oh, bold claims! While I definitely respectfully disagree, I very much appreciate you putting this notion forth, as if the community's opinion softens I may have hope to play one yet! With all the people out there whose first reaction to anything new and powerful is "Broken. Banned at my table." I find your attitude refreshing.



On a side note, another thing, i strongly disuade using online communities for much other than comradery, discussion, and collaberation.  Its great for those things.

But as far as approval goes these people are presumeably not your roleplay circle irl.  You dont need this community's approval.  Its your game.  Or your dm's game.  Ultimately you guys decide.  Not caring about public opinion in decisions relating to my hobby has served me well.  Just saying.

If your table wont let you use lore master perhaps try finding one that will and play games at both tables.

Something dont let your memes be dreams something what would gygax do something...


----------



## Phazonfish (Feb 24, 2020)

Son of the Serpent said:


> On a side note, another thing, i strongly disuade using online communities for much other than comradery, discussion, and collaberation.  Its great for those things.
> 
> But as far as approval goes these people are presumeably not your roleplay circle irl.  You dont need this community's approval.  Its your game.  Or your dm's game.  Ultimately you guys decide.  Not caring about public opinion in decisions relating to my hobby has served me well.  Just saying.
> 
> ...



Oh absolutely. I'm not the type of person to take internet people's opinions as something to point to at as evidence at my table or anything like that, I just mean to say that if the one thing that 98% of the community remembers about the Lore Master is that it's busted that sentiment may eventually find its way into people at my table's head anyway. Especially since last time I was a player my DM was reluctant to even give me free reign of the PHB.


----------



## Son of the Serpent (Feb 24, 2020)

Phazonfish said:


> Oh absolutely. I'm not the type of person to take internet people's opinions as something to point to at as evidence at my table or anything like that, I just mean to say that if the one thing that 98% of the community remembers about the Lore Master is that it's busted that sentiment may eventually find its way into people at my table's head anyway. Especially since last time I was a player my DM was reluctant to even give me free reign of the PHB.



Oy...

Thus why u prefer to play with people who are allergic to group think.


----------



## Sword of Spirit (Jul 18, 2021)

Not really sure why the voting somehow started up again with the necro (since it's apparently already been decided), but I just wanted to comment that if _meteor swarm_ is the winner, I highly suggest using this variation:



Best. Spell. Ever.


----------

